# Game #26: Phoenix Suns (17-8) @ Portland Trail Blazers (15-11) - 12/17



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Thursday, 10:30PMEST/7:30PMMT/6:30PST
Where: Rose Garden - Portland, OR 
TV:







*
*Previous Game: W 116-104 vs San Antonio ****heads*











*Phoenix Suns (17-8) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Portland Trail Blazers (15-11)

Starters: 








[PG] Andre Miller







[SG] Brandon Roy









[SF] Martell Webster









[PF] LaMarcus Aldridge







[C] Joel Przybilla *




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS AND BREAK THE TNT CURSE!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns usually play pretty well against Portland, but this will be a hard fight.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm looking forward to watching this for sure


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Remember, Suns last win on TNT broadcasts was March 18th, 2008 - ironically against Portland. 0-16 since.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

17-13, Suns 5:07 left

All Grant Hill with 10 pts.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Man, the suns are looking good! It was funny how Barkley just decided to say something about the suns but was totally wrong. Just shows how much he watches now. The sad thing is I think he's a part owner of the suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Didn't start off so well missing so many shots. But yeah. 





Nah, I'm pretty sure Barkley doesn't own a part of the Suns. But he's supposed to be a follower of them still.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Blah. Bad way to end the qrter.


28-25, Suns at the end of 1.

Hill 13 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

2nd qrter started off as bad as the 1st. 

Amare hit a few jumpers though


Then Dragic with nice drive and layup just there .Been stepping up as of late. Good thing without Barbosa and Jrich. Has 7 pts.


36-33, Suns 8:10 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Needs to cut down on cheap fouls though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

40-39, Suns 5:41 left. 


I can't believe how far this team has fallen in FT shooting. I think they were better despite Shaq holding the % down.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare with the VICIOUS dunk.

Then off a steal, Nash finds Frye trailing and he drains a 3. Good to see him do well with how many fam members he has there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

AMARE with another one on 3 on 1 an attempted save and steal on the break. Has 15 pts (5-8), 6 rebs. 


49-42, Suns with 2:14 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye draining 3's. His 4th. I guess he _does _feels at home here.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

55-48, Suns at the half. 

Amare 15 pts (5-9), 6 rebs.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Great game so far and Gary Bender is doing a great job announcing. Too bad Reggie thinks he needs to talk all the time


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Yeah, I agree. Bender's not your typical homer announcer. Always fair.


80-71, Suns at the end of 3. 


Amare beasting again. 23 pts (8-12), 9 rebs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's playing possessed. I love it. 


90-86, Suns 5:47 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****. ****. ****. 

We cannot lose this ****ing game. Bayless has been killing us. Of course, Roy too has stepped it up. 

94-92, Blazers with 3:43 left.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns have got to adjust when teams start playing good defense on the pick-n-roll. . . . . the Suns instead, just keep jacking up jump shots. It's so annoying to watch. It would have been really nice to have slashers like Barbosa and Richardson tonight. This team needs to get healthy so they can start going on some win streaks.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Free throws killed us again. Suns need to realize that they can't afford to shoot 60-70% from the FT line when the opponents are going to take 10-20 more FTs a night.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

I stopped watching at half time with Suns up 7-9 or something, cos i had to go do some shopping. But I was disappointed to come back and see the boxscore and Blazers winning this game. Amare played well however.


----------

